# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  MS Press: Frog season now open

## Herp News

*WEBSTER COUNTY CITIZEN* (Seymour, Missouri) 15 July 09  _Frog season now open - Daily bag limit is only eight frogs; possession limit 16, season began July 1, continues through Oct. 31_ (Fred Spriggs)
Missouris frogging season opened last Tuesday, July 1, and continues through midnight on Oct. 31.
The daily bag limit for bullfrogs and green frogs is eight, with a possession limit of 16.
Officials from the Missouri Department of Conservation (MDC) advise that frog hunters can legally take a daily limit of frogs between sunset and midnight, then catch another daily limit after midnight, making the aggregate total of 16 frogs for the legal possession limit.
To do this legally, however, MDC officials warn frog hunters that they must keep the first eight frogs separate from those taken after midnight. Also, individual hunters must keep their frogs separate and identifiable from those of other frog hunters.
The Wildlife Code Of Missouri permits taking frogs on either a hunting or a fishing permit.
With a hunting permit, frogs can be taken with a pellet gun, longbow, crossbow, hand net or with bare hands.
With a fishing permit, frog hunters must use their hands or a hand net, a gig, longbow or hook and line.
Frog hunting is legal at night with an artificial light.
MDC officials explained that the bullfrog is North Americas largest frog, measuring up to eight inches scrunched up and ready to jump. A good-sized bullfrog can weigh over a pound, much of its weight in the legs.
Green frogs are smaller, topping out at about 4 inches long when sitting. Though not as large, their legs taste just like those of bullfrogs.
Conservation agents know that poachers like to hunt frogs.
People can report illegal frogging by calling the MDCs toll-free Operation Game Thief Hotline at 1-800-392-1111.
Reports can be made anonymously, or callers can leave contact information to qualify for a cash reward if the report leads to a conviction.
 http://www.webstercountycitizen.com/...cle_3403.shtml

----------

